# Bolens Tiller for H-16



## okenadie (Feb 20, 2013)

I will be leaving in a few to go pick up the tiller. I looked at it a couple days ago. The guys said he still had it and would take th e$125.00 I offered for it. I will post some pic's of it when I get back.


----------

